# My Budgie's beak is cracked



## Phil774168 (11 mo ago)

As the title says, my budgie's beak is cracked. Is this serious or should I take him to the vet for this? Here are some images:


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

Phil774168 said:


> As the title says, my budgie's beak is cracked. Is this serious or should I take him to the vet for this? Here are some images:
> View attachment 261567
> View attachment 261568


When in doubt, a trip to the vet is your best bet 😊!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Absolutely take your budgie to an Avian Vet. 
Do you know how this happened to her?
What is her name and how long have you had her?

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.
*
*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)*
*These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes, definitely needs to be seen by an avian vet, how long has it been like this? There are blood vessels and nerves in the beak and she may be in pain.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums, 

You've been given great advice above. This has progressed so far that there may be permanent damage to the beak; an avian vet is definitely needed to determine the cause as well as help her beak heal properly. 

Please let us know when you have an appointment! 

Meanwhile, you've come to a great place to learn even more about the best practices for budgie care. If you have any questions after reading through the forums' many budgie articles and stickies (many of which are provided above), please let us know as we'd be glad to help. 

Hope to see you around, and please keep us updated!


----------



## Phil774168 (11 mo ago)

Thank you everybody for answering! I know I need to take her to the vet, but I heard of many infection cases in vet labs in my country so I don't really want to take her to the vet. Are there any other alternatives? @StarlingWings @Cody @FaeryBee @karenblodgett3261


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your budgie really needs to be seen be an Avian Vet. If the beak is not treated, that can lead not only to infection but a permanent disability. 

At the very least, contact an on-line Avian Vet service and ask for assistance and recommendations on which Avian Vet they recommend for your bird. 

Look at the information provided in this article:

Avian Vets and On—Line Avian Vet Help*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Talk is cheap, hearing about things does not make it true. Infections between what and what, are you referring to Covid infections or infections among animals? If that is what you are worried about, find a vet and ask them if they have ongoing problems.


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

Even if an infection doesn't develop around the beak, it may be causing pain that's not only stressful to your budgie, it could also prevent her from properly hulling her seeds and lead to malnutrition and possibly starvation! You can mask up and wear gloves and request the vet do so as well for an in person visit. Or as was mentioned an online visit. You little bird can not make an appointment or get herself to the doctor. That responsibility lies on your shoulders! Please, please, contact a vet!!!


----------

